# Problem beim Installieren von Psybnc



## Rapha (29. Mai 2004)

Hi@all

Hab schon wieder das nächste prob ....

habe mir oident installier als root hab nen neuen Kunden angelegt und will jetzt psybnc installiren ich entpacke es ganz normal mitm Shell den gebe ich ein 

make menuconfig dann kommt 


```
[*] Creating Menu, please wait.
This needs the ncurses library. If it is not available, menuconf wont work. If you are using curses, use make menuconfig-curses instead.
make: *** [menuconfig] Fehler 1
```

Woran liegt das ?

Gruß
Rapha


----------



## Thorsten Ball (29. Mai 2004)

Steht doch da:


```
This needs the ncurses library. If it is not available, menuconf wont work. If you are using curses, use make menuconfig-curses instead.
```


----------



## Helmut Klein (29. Mai 2004)

Steht eigentlich alles da.
Wenn du Pakete im RPM-Format brauchst gibt es mehrere Anlaufstellen, eine z.B. wäre http://www.rpmseek.com.

Dort einfach in die Suchmaske "ncurses" eingeben, den gewünschten Eintrag danach auswählen und als Distribution "SuSE" wählen - dann hast du sofort alle verfügbaren RPM-Pakete für SuSE.

Das hier wäre wohl das passende.

Die Installation erfolgt üblich

```
rpm -Uhv paket.rpm
```

Nebenbei: Hast du auch "make menuconfig-curses" probiert, so wie es da steht?


----------



## Rapha (29. Mai 2004)

Jo habe ich hab curses da installiert als root 

und rausrkommt dabei :


```
Initializing Menu-Configuration
[*] Running Conversion Tool for older psyBNC Data.
tools/convconf.c: In function `cofile':
tools/convconf.c:81: Warnung: deprecated use of label at end of compound statement
Using existent configuration File.
[*] Running Autoconfig.
System: Linux
Socket Libs: Internal.
Environment: Internal.
Time-Headers: in time.h and sys/time.h
Byte order: Big Endian.
IPv6-Support: Yes.
async-DNS-Support: Yes.
SSL-Support: Yes.
Creating Makefile
[*] Creating Menu, please wait.
This needs the ncurses library. If it is not available, menuconf wont work. If you are using curses, use make menuconfig-curses instead.
make: *** [menuconfig] Fehler 1
web1@h7473:~/html/psybnc> make menuconfig-curses
Initializing Menu-Configuration using Curses
[*] Running Conversion Tool for older psyBNC Data.
tools/convconf.c: In function `cofile':
tools/convconf.c:81: Warnung: deprecated use of label at end of compound statement
Using existent configuration File.
[*] Running Autoconfig.
System: Linux
Socket Libs: Internal.
Environment: Internal.
Time-Headers: in time.h and sys/time.h
Byte order: Big Endian.
IPv6-Support: Yes.
async-DNS-Support: Yes.
SSL-Support: Yes.
Creating Makefile
[*] Creating Menu, please wait.
This needs the curses library. If it is not available, menuconf wont work.
make: *** [menuconfig-curses] Fehler 1
```

Also geht immer noch nicht !


----------



## Cosmoledo (31. Mai 2004)

Wenn du ncurses-5.3-115 installiert hast, brauchst du noch dieses Paket:

ncurses-devel-5.3-115.i586.rpm

Ohne dem geht es nicht. Zu finden bei rpmseek.com 

PS: Wegen diesem tollen Beitrag, durfte ich mich registrieren.


----------

